# Russian car low



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

Foto


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

How to add a photo??


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

Lada Priora



> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 06:42 AM~15535133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

Why who does not make comments photo, all are afraid Russian mafia?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 09:05 AM~15535967
> *Why who does not make comments photo, all are afraid Russian mafia?
> *


  :dunno: :nono: :rofl: :guns: there your comment


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Nov 2 2009, 10:41 AM~15536268
> *  :dunno:  :nono:  :rofl:  :guns: there your comment
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 07:43 AM~15535138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 05:43 AM~15535138
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one of yours
























But this is how we do it here!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 07:44 AM~15535141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


real clean homie what kind of car is that looks like a old toyota


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 09:05 AM~15535967
> *Why who does not make comments photo, all are afraid Russian mafia?
> *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 2 2009, 06:05 PM~15540590
> *real clean homie what kind of car is that looks like a old toyota
> *


lada?


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 09:05 AM~15535967
> *Why who does not make comments photo, all are afraid Russian mafia?
> *


I have Russian employees! They cut my lawn


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

please post up pics of russian chicks from your hood.


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2009, 07:18 PM~15542204
> *please post up pics of russian chicks from your hood.
> *


x2


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 2 2009, 07:13 PM~15542123
> *lada?
> 
> 
> *


yes, it is Lada 2107


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Nov 2 2009, 05:05 PM~15540590
> *real clean homie what kind of car is that looks like a old toyota
> *


Lada 2107


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 2 2009, 05:01 PM~15540543
> *I like this one of yours
> 
> But this is how we do it here!! :biggrin:
> *


cool car


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 2 2009, 07:18 PM~15542204
> *please post up pics of russian chicks from your hood.
> *


x3


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 2 2009, 07:15 PM~15542166
> *I have Russian employees! They cut my lawn
> *


hahaha


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

GAZ 24 & russian chicks


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

Lada 2199 coupe


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

Lada 2108


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

Lada 2112


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 2 2009, 11:48 PM~15545629
> *
> *


My 61 Rag Impala Build Up - It's your work?


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 11:00 PM~15545131
> *Lada 2199 coupe
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 
FUCKING DONKS 


COMRAD STYLE


 :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 10:53 PM~15545024
> *GAZ 24 & russian  chicks
> 
> 
> ...










this pic is no good.we want to see tits


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 11:40 PM~15544844
> *yes, it is Lada 2107
> *


  

always heard they make cool lows, what the streets look like there?


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 2 2009, 11:05 AM~15535967
> *Why who does not make comments photo, all are afraid Russian mafia?
> *


Ingles por favor :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 3 2009, 12:53 AM~15545024
> *GAZ 24 & russian  chicks
> 
> 
> ...


how about w/o blocking the chaychays guey


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 3 2009, 07:09 AM~15546918
> *
> 
> always heard they make cool lows, what the streets look like there?
> *


that we do good low?  , russia.


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2009, 07:59 AM~15547182
> *how about w/o blocking the chaychays guey
> *


I not understand you (((


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 3 2009, 02:48 PM~15549721
> *I not understand you (((
> *


post that picture without blocking the breasts.


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2009, 12:53 PM~15549754
> *post that picture without blocking the breasts.
> *


sorry, i don't have such a pic


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 3 2009, 03:06 PM~15549844
> *sorry, i don't have such a pic
> *


pics of your ole lady??? :dunno:


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2009, 01:07 PM~15549860
> *pics of your ole lady???  :dunno:
> *


they're my friend's girls


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

my car









tuning is needed


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

You see the car on top left of this page??? 

That's a LOWRIDER please post in euro forum for your kind

Thank You


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 3 2009, 12:54 PM~15550346
> *my car
> 
> 
> ...


Scratching my head :|


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Nov 3 2009, 02:10 PM~15550502
> *Scratching my head  :|
> *


hahaha, Why? )))


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 3 2009, 02:54 PM~15550346
> *my car
> 
> 
> ...


Coo. its on 13's huh ?? :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool shit, but try to put 13x7s with white wall tires on your cars


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

is that a cool car over there?


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

oh shit this is funny....lol.. :roflmao: :roflmao: tell all your comrads to quit moving to Spokane WA their stinkin up the place!!!


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Nov 3 2009, 02:57 PM~15550956
> *cool shit, but try to put 13x7s with white wall tires on your cars
> *


I try to put 17x7s wall, but I need money


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Nov 3 2009, 04:56 PM~15552173
> *oh shit this is funny....lol.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  tell all your comrads to quit moving to Spokane WA their stinkin up the place!!!
> *


Can u write Standart English, please! I can hardly understand!


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Nov 3 2009, 03:00 PM~15550985
> *is that a cool car over there?
> *


My dream to buy Cadillac De Ville or Cadillac Fleetwood, but in russia isn't enough of them.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 3 2009, 02:40 AM~15546363
> *My 61 Rag Impala Build Up - It's your work?
> *


yes


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2009, 01:48 AM~15557664
> *yes
> *


cool, very very good job :thumbsup:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

Привет друг, какая часть России делает Вас, приезжает от


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

И пост некоторые картины сук с там болтающимися грудями. Мы хотим видеть некоторого российского бога киски


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Nov 4 2009, 04:27 AM~15557846
> *И пост некоторые картины сук с там болтающимися грудями. Мы хотим видеть некоторого российского бога киски
> *


Hi  Your Russian bad


----------



## Lok_Dogg (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wsh_81_@Nov 3 2009, 02:09 PM~15550492
> *You see the car on top left of this page???
> 
> That's  a LOWRIDER please post in euro forum for your kind
> ...


I understand u 
Lowride - It is my dream )))


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 4 2009, 06:45 AM~15557873
> *I understand u
> Lowride - It is my dream )))
> *


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 4 2009, 07:42 AM~15557866
> *Hi  Your Russian bad
> *


сосите мою суку Дика


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 3 2009, 08:59 AM~15547182
> *how about w/o blocking the chaychays guey
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: RUSIOWNED


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 3 2009, 02:54 PM~15550346
> *my car
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 3 2009, 02:54 PM~15550346
> *my car
> 
> 
> ...


MORE PICS


----------



## the509509pimp (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Nov 3 2009, 05:56 PM~15552173
> *oh shit this is funny....lol.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  tell all your comrads to quit moving to Spokane WA their stinkin up the place!!!
> *


 PERFECT ENGLISH= MOVE SOMEWERE OTHER THAN SPOKANE YOU FUCKERS STINK .............I AGREE RED THESE MOTHERFUCKAS EVERWERE ROUND HERE!!!!!


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 4 2009, 05:45 PM~15563523
> *MORE PICS OF NAKED RUSSIAN HUNNIES
> *


FIXED


----------



## Dickens Cider (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 4 2009, 05:45 PM~15563523
> *MORE PICS
> *



X4


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*killa *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lok_Dogg_@Nov 4 2009, 03:36 AM~15557725
> *cool, very very good job  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man


----------



## Lebedev Street (Aug 1, 2012)

this chavala discriminates real ridaz from RUSSIA with his bitch ass photos! never mind! only blackass bitches from caucasus drive this shitty ridez! 
lowriding in russia is only developing and real projects are not build yet. 

_Fuck u Lok_Dogg_ 
:finger:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Lebedev Street said:


> this chavala discriminates real ridaz from RUSSIA with his bitch ass photos! never mind! only blackass bitches from KAVKAZ drive this shitty ridez!
> lowriding in russia is only developing and real projects are not build yet.
> 
> _Fuck u Lok_Dogg_
> :finger:


Chavala? Is spanish russias official language now or wat? :twak:


----------



## Lebedev Street (Aug 1, 2012)

HAHAHA. i am just kiddin homie :nono:


----------



## Lebedev Street (Aug 1, 2012)

HittinCornerz93 said:


> Мы хотим видеть некоторого российского бога киски


i'd like to see american one :rofl:


----------



## tag (Dec 17, 2011)

some pics of real russian lowriders by my homies, NON GRATA CC


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Gotta agree that that Lok Dogg dude has a bit of a twisted view of what a lowrider showd look like. 
Im all about domestics, they can be as bad ass as any american car when done right, like the green flake Gaz , i really like that car, specially now that rolls on those 72s, but they have to be done right or they risk monumental fail. LOL

Those POS on the previous pages belong in Ugly as Hell Fest :roflmao:


----------



## Lebedev Street (Aug 1, 2012)

Sure homie, when done right they can but Russians need some time to recognize what is right and what is not.
so that's why i did not post any photos.

IMHO there are not any finished projects to be proud of.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

just when i thought Canada sucked!


----------



## Lebedev Street (Aug 1, 2012)

:roflmao:


----------



## tag (Dec 17, 2011)

dogbonekustoms said:


> Gotta agree that that Lok Dogg dude has a bit of a twisted view of what a lowrider showd look like.
> Im all about domestics, they can be as bad ass as any american car when done right, like the green flake Gaz , i really like that car, specially now that rolls on those 72s, but they have to be done right or they risk monumental fail. LOL
> 
> Those POS on the previous pages belong in Ugly as Hell Fest :roflmao:


Now that green "Volga" prepared to install hydraulics so I think that it will be true.


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

:rofl: @ this thread. .

For reals though where's the russian hoodrats?


----------



## tag (Dec 17, 2011)

my homie Verde GAZ 21 "Volga" "64 from Saratov, Russia





































and one of the first bomb in Russia, my homie Ali-Bi GAZ M-20 "Pobeda" "55 from Moscow


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

now that' more like it


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats what i meant.
But dude, a project doesnt need to be finished to be proud of it. 
Not everybody wants to wait years and years to drive his old car. With the money i earn if i had to wait till i was done with my bucket i would probably find no more gas at the station LOL.

Your homie Verde has a sweet ass car btw.


----------



## Lebedev Street (Aug 1, 2012)

I mean it is too early to talk about russian lowriders and to show the projects worldwide.
However i really appreciate Verde and GAZ 20 project. :thumbsup:
Hope they would be FIRME.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

aye looking firme, these vato's using what cars they have around to embrace chicano culture. :h5:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

tag said:


> my homie Verde GAZ 21 "Volga" "64 from Saratov, Russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theirs a guy on here that has a 1960 Impala in St. Petersburg, Russia.


----------



## tag (Dec 17, 2011)

littlerascle59 said:


> Theirs a guy on here that has a 1960 Impala in St. Petersburg, Russia.


No, Impala "60 in NON GRATA CC in St.Petersburg

here is these guys:


----------



## MR SHADES (Jan 16, 2013)

tag said:


> No, Impala "60 in NON GRATA CC in St.Petersburg
> 
> here is these guys:


ayyyy carnal looks like the jonas brothers ese :nicoderm:


----------



## MR MARIJUANO X3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Orale...


----------



## Lebedev Street (Aug 1, 2012)

Some days i will post up some FRIME photos, homies. I am a member of a first lowrider B.C. in Russia and also gonna build a badass GAZ.
left to right - me, my homie and his hyna. 













not the best photos but the latest.
First bike with dices is going to be semi custom soon and i gonna change some parts of mine wich are the same with all other bikes + build another one custom for my self.

SORRY FOR OFFTOP.BUT I WANT TO LET YOU KNOW THERE ARE NOT ONLY JONAS BROTHERS WITH IMPALAS IN RUSSIA.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

tag said:


> some pics of real russian lowriders by my homies, NON GRATA CC


NICE!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

tag said:


> No, Impala "60 in NON GRATA CC in St.Petersburg
> 
> here is these guys:


cool dudes ...delt with them a few times


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

tag said:


> my homie Verde GAZ 21 "Volga" "64 from Saratov, Russia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. :thumbsup:nice


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

tag said:


> No, Impala "60 in NON GRATA CC in St.Petersburg
> 
> here is these guys:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: for keeping alive over there!!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Lok_Dogg said:


> GAZ 24 & russian chicks


:thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

tag said:


> No, Impala "60 in NON GRATA CC in St.Petersburg
> 
> here is these guys:



the dude on the right has very cool shorts


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

Keep lowriding comrades!


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

TORONTO said:


> the dude on the right has very cool shorts


LMAO!!!!:roflmao::roflmao: i see dudes at my gym wearing shorts like that and a pink head band...lol..


----------



## MR.P (Jul 1, 2012)

good stuff tho... down in russia....DA!!!! vodka!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## igorbelkin (Jul 17, 2011)

MR.P said:


> good stuff tho... down in russia....DA!!!! vodka!!! :nicoderm:


Going to drink vodka with a bears and play the balalaika.


----------



## Lebedev Street (Aug 1, 2012)

MR.P said:


> vodka!!! :nicoderm:


fuck dat:thumbsdown:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

And as always....have nice day!


----------



## Lebedev Street (Aug 1, 2012)

not cars but firme photos from Russia...Saint-Petersburg...


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Your cars in St Petersburg are looking more authentic than some of the lowriders we have here. Some people here only have lowrider t-shirts.


----------



## Lebedev Street (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry but Volga ain't low )


----------



## Mr.KOKOSOFF (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

The bikes/cars are cool bro but it's like a fucking greenspans ad in here. That shits not even cool here anymore haha. be yourselves, what you drive isn't part of some Halloween costume


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Bolshevik thread...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey do I detect some MAIL ORDER BRIDE'S getting ready to jump off? (keep a mo fo posted)

nahh cool shit though.. it cant be easy over there.. so good work so far!


----------



## tag (Dec 17, 2011)

some news by my homies, NonGrata CC from St.Petersburg:


----------



## alex86s (Jun 29, 2013)

lada is the cheapest russian car and its a peace of shit that brakes more that drives. and the white one you have there is just a huge peace of shit!!!:fool2: the only good russian cars are VOLGA from back in the dayz.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

DJLATIN said:


> please post up pics of russian chicks from your hood.


NO NO,, even a Russian told me the girls from Russia are all ugly. Just repeating what I heard from a man from Russia. He used to be in the army and was a guard at a nude beach. He said the Israeli girls were the best looking.
He also told me, I would be dead if I lived there, so what is the going price to have someone killed?

BTW, nice rides and it's good seeing sane Russians with the same interests as us.


----------



## 23custom (Nov 6, 2013)

Topicstarter posted shit
from russian cars only volga can be a lowrider


----------



## 23custom (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## SantosO-Three (Jun 12, 2012)

That 55 GAZ M-20 is gonna be clean as hell!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

Caballo said:


> Your cars in St Petersburg are looking more authentic than some of the lowriders we have here. Some people here only have lowrider t-shirts.


:roflmao:


----------



## 23custom (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## el chevvy (Aug 10, 2009)

KEEP ON LOWRIDING IN RUSSIA.


----------



## tag (Dec 17, 2011)

hittin' switchez in Russia uffin:


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

LostInSanPedro said:


> The bikes/cars are cool bro but it's like a fucking greenspans ad in here. That shits not even cool here anymore haha. be yourselves, what you drive isn't part of some Halloween costume


X2 at least tone it down a bit, I haven't dressed like that since the late 70's early 80's and I was in my teens......


----------



## tag (Dec 17, 2011)

24 Volga from royalgarage


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

still cool

while being in a whole diff part of the world where you can just have a set up picked up at your local hydro shop I gotta give some props. I can relate right now so its all what your limited to sometimes.


----------



## tag (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## BigDaddyInTheCaddy (Nov 6, 2008)

Lunas64 said:


> I like this one of yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least post something not missing the side moldings


----------

